# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  زمان ثبت نام دانشگاه فرهنگیان قبولی 94

## kordali

سلام رفقا
امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه

آقا من علوم تربیتی پردیس شهید رجایی کرمانشاه قبول شدم
سنجش تو اطلاعیه ش زده که اگه دانشگاه خودش تعیین نکنه چه روزی برای ثبت نام بیاین طبق جدول خود سنجش به محل قبولی مراجعه کنین.

توی سایت پردیس کرمانشاه زده انتخاب رشته 94 جدیدالورود روز پنجشنبه 19 شهریور
شروع کلاسها هم زده 21 ام
اما چیزی از زمان ثبت نام درج نکرده 
کسی میدونه کی باید بریم برای ثبت نام؟

اگه کسی علوم تربیتی گرایش ابتدایی تربیت معلم تو انجمن هست لطفا بگه تا از تجربیاتش استفاده کنم
ممنون

----------


## setare_zf

خوبه دیگه،بهترینش اینه کارت معلومه بیکار نمیمونی ضمن تحصیل حقوقم داری،اگه ساکن کرمانشاه نباشی،از حقوقت کسر میشه

----------


## setare_zf

دوستم میخونه راضیه،یکم دانشگاهش محدوده

----------


## kordali

> دوستم میخونه راضیه،یکم دانشگاهش محدوده



به من گفتن دانشگاه نیست
یه مدرسه بزرگه
اصن انتخاب واحد نداره خودشون انتخاب می کنن

----------


## setare_zf

اره تقریبا،من خودم کرمانشاهی ام فقط یه پردیسو دیدم ک بش توجه نکردم نمیدونم واس خواهران بود یا برادراد،دی،ولی اگه اونی ک دیدم واس شما باشه ناحیه کمربندی کرمانشاس اطرافشم پارکه

----------

